# How Many Do You Own?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I counted up my watches today...









Seiko Automatics ---> 9

Seiko Automatic Chronos ---> 5

Citizen Automatic Chronos ---> 3

Other Japanese Automatics ---> 2

Swiss Automatic Chronos (O&W, Orator) ---> 3

Swiss Manuals ---> 10

American Manuals ---> 6

Hummers (Accutrons, F300) ---> 13

Electric (Wittnauer, Hamilton) ---> 9

Quartz ---> 4

Quartz Chrono ---> 2

I make that 66 and it doesn't include the two Three Barrel watches (







) and various Seiko 6139-6002s lying around (Jase







). I suspect the number is higher than this if I emptied out more drawers.









Not sure what to do...








or







or







or


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think I counted 35 runners at last count....About 16 what I would call decent.

A few 'projects'

Hawkey, its definitly







for you, you have some teriffic waches, you need more 6319s though


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bu**er...forgot the Russians!









I only have one....the Stela Chrono...but trying to get rid of it....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I only have one....the Stela Chrono...but trying to get rid of it....


Dont blame you, its crap....I might help you out but only cos your a mate....


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Last time I checked it was 20 but I may have added a few.

Tom


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I feel like I have too many and I only have 8! I like to give them all wrist time and wear each a week at a time apart from the two quartz watches that I can just pick up any time. Automatics need a good spell to keep them going at their optimum rate.

Glycine Combat (Large blue hands and indices black dial)

Glycine Incursore (Automatic blue dial)

Zeno Army Diver

Seiko Orange Monster

Seiko 5 superior

Vostok Europe Komandirskie

Astina 1000m diver (New)

Plastic Swatch (Sorry)

Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

15 at present and a couple in the pipeline somewhere ... I think my maximum was 33


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > I only have one....the Stela Chrono...but trying to get rid of it....
> 
> 
> Dont blame you, its crap....I might help you out but only cos your a mate....
> ...


As Jason doesn`t really want it ( well he did say it was crap







) I`ll be happy to take it off your hands Paul









Same deal as the Vostok `Submarine `


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

About 500 but they are for sale.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

6










How to make a guy feel inadequate.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

probably a couple of hundred but most of them are dead, awaiting work etc etc, I'd say I have over 75 runners but only a handful of really nice ones.

I've just sold one so at least that's a start back toward normality!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At last count 69 (so far







) which includes one Vostok just gone today (thanks Johnbaz which part paid for another on its way thanks Paul (PG Tips)









I`ll do a break down by type etc when I get home
















BTW Paul, _normality_ is greatly over rated


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

*81*

46% are manual wind

22% are automatic wind

28% are quartz

4% don't fit into the above categories









41% are Swiss

20% are Russian

18% are British

5% are Japanese

5% are American

11% come from somewhere else!

21% do more than simply tell the time and/or date.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

4


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Alex!! *your just not trying hard enough


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My count has just gone up to 68 --- I've just bought another one


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry haven't been on the forum for ages, just too busy.

Le Cheminant watches 38

Tissot 5

Michel Herbelin 3

Seiko 4 (orange monster, black monster, titanium chronograph and a lovely black dialled automatic)

Glycine 1

Kienzle 4 (3 x unitas 6497 and 1 x quartz chrono)

Pacardt 2 (2 x unitas 6497)

Trias 2 (2 x unitas 6497)

Phenex 1

Balmer 1

Zodiac (astrographic) 2

Invicta 1

Bulova 3

Glycine 1

Bravingtons 3

Swiss Army 1

Rotary 2

Xemex 1

Casio 1

and about 15 other project/getting rid of soon watches.

Too many to count lets say 100

My girlfriend would say too many.....................and me

I'M starting to agree with her.............


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

30 two weeks ago - 22 now and falling as I sell off what I never wear


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

7-8 I think.

Most I ever had was 35ish. I say 8 but don't know if that included the AP, which I sold yesterday. Quality not quantity.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know Mac,I have owned many at one time,but the way I see it is.Small quantity,not in debt,now thats quality


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Quality not quantity


Why not get 1 Patek then Paul?









The reasons I have quantity is to get the variety I like


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Total of 10 at the moment:

(In no particular order)

Sinn 656

O&W ID3066

O&W MP2824

PRS-53

Speedbird II Ivory

Seiko Samurai (Steel)

Vostok Komandirskie (Blue hands)

Jurgen & Gallais Pilots

US Army Field Watch (1991 model, mechanical)

Zeno Army Diver (Facelift model)

(Oh, plus an old quartz, an old Sekonda handwound and an Oris handwound from the 50s, none of which I actually wear, so they don't count, right? Right?







)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Oh, plus an old quartz, an old Sekonda handwound and an Oris handwound from the 50s, none of which I actually wear, so they don't count, right? Right?


They all count Dave


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Trouble with only having a few good uns,is you get bored quickly and end up selling them just for a change of watch.Then you lose loads of money







I did it myself a few times with mega buck watches never again though,learnt my lesson.

If you like watches,don't buy expensive ones,you will only sell them and buy something else







IMO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nail on the head there Alex...I can afford to get bored with a 50 quid Poljot


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I suppose it depends what anyone can afford to get bored with ... for some its AP's I guess.

I have definite keepers, possible keepers and others I wouldn't miss if they went ... well thats the theory anyway ... doesnt always work in practice


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

6 manual winds for me, 11 auto's, 1 kinetic, 20 or so quartz, all running plus a fore-arm full of quartz without batteries.

Seems like I am about on the median...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ta Jase,it is right though.If you can afford expensive watches fine,then buy loads of them







But if all you are doing is banging the plastic then,you are mad





















Same as having a loan for a watch!







By the time its paid off you have sold it,and bought half a dozen more losing a few hundred every time









I know myself no matter what the watch is,expensive or not,if you bore quickly you will get tired of a watch,and want another.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have hi-jacked this thread it seems














surprise









John,says he has definate keepers,are these watches you bought yourself?The only keepers I have were gifts,if not they soon go.I have not purchased a watch that I felt I wanted to keep.They all got sold or traded.From Vostok to IWC.Non of them stayed favourites for long.If I had the money to be able to afford to buy expensive watches every month then great,but I dont think many of us can,without getting into some kind of debt.

Getting back to keepers.If you had a definate keeper,but then saw a watch you really wanted,and could not live without,would you sell the keeper?If you could not afford to buy the watch,and there was no way to raise the cash.This IMO is when keeprs become trade fodder and soon forgotten


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I havent sold any definite keepers yet ... but have sold plenty of possible keepers









I would like an IWC, JLC and a Panerai .... but am not prepared to sell any of my definte keepers to help fund them ... so far anyway







... I am trying to save up for an IWC and keep spending the money on other things









I suppose its possible I could get bored with a "definite" at some point, who knows?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I suppose it depends what anyone can afford to get bored with ... for some its AP's I guess.
> 
> I have definite keepers, possible keepers and others I wouldn't miss if they went ... well thats the theory anyway ... doesnt always work in practice
> 
> ...


Am I getting the urine extracted here?

I wasn't bored with the AP. It just held a lot of money in it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it depends what anyone can afford to get bored with ... for some its AP's I guess.
> ...


My apologies Paul I thought you were bored with it







I wasn't taking the piss


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


No worries

It wasnt your post that got me thinking.

If you knew how much I got for it, you would sure know it wasn't through boredom. Been trying to shift it for ages. Sick of waiting/advertising. Ebay took 80 quid in listing fees, yet it didnt sell. I just cut my losses.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have only one watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> The reasons I have quantity is to get the variety I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that sums up my attitude perfectly Jason


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Ebay took 80 quid in listing fees, yet it didnt sell. I just cut my losses.


Ouch!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I have only one watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Pinocchio*_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I have only one watch.
> ...


Damned right Sir!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Trouble with only having a few good uns,is you get bored quickly and end up selling them just for a change of watch.Then you lose loads of money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent point Alex


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


I *wasn`t* born yesterday!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Don't I know it.


----------



## sttngfan1701d (Jul 15, 2004)

2: Invicta diver, Vostok Amphibia

Mulling a Seiko Orange Monster, but I doubt I'll ever have more than 5. Still waiting for the right RLT; exchange rate is a killer! I'd get that budget version of the 11... if it had a white dial with blue indexes!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Am I getting the urine extracted here


I dont think so Paul......I would love to have the watches you do but I just couldnt afford to, If you can then great









Im sure weve had this topic before, 1 'good' one or lots of cheaper ones,

each to there own...









Thats why I like RLT so much, we can talk about IWC or a Â£5 ebay cheapy with the same enthusiam









Ive sold loads of 'keepers'


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> but I doubt I'll ever have more than 5


We'll see!!!









Bet in a year your wrong


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Am I getting the urine extracted here
> 
> 
> I dont think so Paul......I would love to have the watches you do but I just couldnt afford to, If you can then great
> ...


You are just more sensible than me maybe Jason.

I use plastic for what it's there for. Life's too short.

Plus I don't have a car to run or a mortgage, so I am more lucky than some of you guys. Saying that, my watch collecting got off to a bad start. My first 6 watches were brand new Rolex. I'm still paying for the hits I took to this day


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> You are just more sensible than me maybe Jason.


I doubt it....









sensibility isnt my strong suit









I think were all mad if we have anything more elaborate than a 10 quid Casio









Its the 2 ends of a crazy hobby thats all


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was not extracting anything from anybody
















Just my opinions









Paul I thought you paid about Â£5000 for the AP?









I used to bash the plastic,and lifes too short and all that,but after a while you forget the expensive watches you have owned they all blur together







And they all seem the same.No way could I bring myself to get into mega debt again.Its only a watch


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Buy what you want and enjoy it IMO









Everyone likes different things,I know I do


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Most of my higher-end watches are pre-owned; watches to me are like cars they are nice to get brand new ... but the depreciation









A pre-owned watch at 60 to 70% of retail price represents better value IMO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There very good points being made here and I think that is what is so good about this forum it caters for a wide range of tastes be it expensive or cheap, old or new with diamonds














or without









For gawds sake even Stan`s_ Red Rekord_







is tolerated







( well just about





















)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I was not extracting anything from anybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo-paid less than that. But I got less for it than I had hoped









I see your point. Past ones do blur into insignificance. Trish keeps saying I should have kept track of what i've had. I did do up to a point.

I can't help feeling a bit hopeful i'm calming down now. IWC seem to have 'cured' me possibly. Only worn those & my GMT for about 2 months now. The Spitfire is the ultimate record: 2 weeks solid tomorrow without a change. One reason why despite still liking the AP very much, it had to go. No wear for ages.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Stan said:


> I have only one watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are counting that red thing Stan, you have no watches at all mate.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Shame the AP had to go,nice watch,and you lusted after one for ages


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Shame the AP had to go,nice watch,and you lusted after one for ages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, but if it's giving me a wedge to pay some bills. Plus I may get another one day, only it will be a classic time & date model.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

> classic time & date model.


Like the first one you had?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> > classic time & date model.
> 
> 
> Like the first one you had?
> ...


Similar. However in a year or so I hope some of the new model will be on the preowned scene. It is larger at 39mm.


----------



## messym (May 1, 2005)

At the current count, I own;

Rotary 9ct Dress watch (18th Birthday present)

Casio G-Shock

Citizen Promaster Chronograph with white face, a 1/100 sec chrono in stainless steel.

Invicta 9938, the one with the stunning blue face and 23ct gold plating.

Omega Seamaster. This is a late 60's version, it is a NOS rebuild. I unscrewed the case to check the movement, an Omega 565 movement. It may not be 100% original but I just love the retro look and it keeps its accuracy amazingly well.

Seiko 40th Anniversary, 7S36 movement, in titanium. Although I like this watch, I haven't bonded with it as well as the others. This is number 157/2005. It is also one of the rarer models to be made in Japan as opposed to Singapore. This may be offered for sale soon...

There may be an update to this modest collection this week, will keep you all posted for what its worth


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bit late to this topic - I have between 30 and 40 watches (don't know for sure as some aren't working and are hidden in drawers!!).

*17 of these are Seikos: 7 are divers (3 customised 200m's, 3 150m's and 1 300m). The rest consist of 2 x 5's, 2 x vintage 70m divers, 1 x Silverwave, 1 x Lordmatic, 1 x 80's quartz, 1 x Sealion, 1 x Diamatic and 1 which badged as a Seiko 5 but which is thought to be a fake (with possibly a Ricoh movement).

*5 are Citizens - 1 x bullhead chronograph, 2 x automatic divers and 2 x eco-drives.

*6 are Swiss - Camy 300m diver, Lator manual wind chronograph, Japy 300m terrestre, Candino 1000m, O & W Caribbean, Glycine Lagunare.

*2 are American - Bulova Snorkel & Marathon Navigator.

*1 is a mongrel - Orient movement, Universal Geneve case and O&W dial.

*1 Chinese - Apogaum Submariner lookalike.

All the above are anologue - I have only 1 LCD watch (A Casio) and that has a broken strap









6 are quartz/battery driven - the rest are automatics/manual wind.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I have about 5 thats the official version and I'm sticking to it







Unofficially itsd about 40 scattered on two continents







Lots of hiding places to keep them out of sight!


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Shock horror an update,I checked the draws the total is 26!!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have more than my 710 thinks she knows about!!!


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

15 for me at the moment. 2 quartz, the rest autos/manual wind. Top end a Rolex Datejust, bottom end Vostok Amphibia. Like them all equally. I buy on "style over price", but would personally agree that there are alot of excellent watches to be had for relatively modest sums of money, which does allow for a bit of "spread betting" in terms of style/variations. An interesting thread, this one









Best

Rich


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

4 for me

Oris diver

Oris full steel worldtimer

O&W XXL

RLT diver

looking to add a black monster very shortly


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got a bit deep there for a while









R1ch you got it right my man, love the Vostok as much as the Rolly and your a real watch lover IMHO.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well i've been collecting since i was 16 (now 46) and gave up counting at about seven hundred







and have bought/inherited/been given hundreds more,at a rough guess about fifteen hundred in total,i scour the bootsales at weekends but don't have as much luck as neil & foggy,although i've bought a 1950's omega (sub secs) lovely condition for a quid,also from the same chap an iwc (cal 89) for a quid an old sandoz and a kander ? all were a pound each







,i've got a solid gold rotary for 50p the chap said it needed a battery,actually it's a 15 jewel manual wind but the winder was so smooth it couldn't be wound (except with pliers).

my watches are all over the house in boxes and bags and really ought to get a safe for them.

i gave up boozing when i was about thirty so i could buy more watches but have two very expensive sons to run so am buying less lately









btw-i would say about a third of them work,the rest for spares or repair.

regards john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

B***DY H*LL!! John you really have got it bad, like your self I gave up booze (got bored of it







) a few years ago.

I don`t smoke or gamble and don`t have kids, only 2 cats ( with 2 more on the way) and am very happily unattached so have (just about) enough money for fun things such collecting watches( what a sad old git







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> ...at a rough guess about fifteen hundred in total...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need your own Photo Gallery, John.







.

I bet you've got some really interesting ones in that haul...









And if you wore a different watch each day, it would still take over 4 years before you got to the first again


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> gave up boozing when i was about thirty so i could buy more watches

















Now _that's_ dedication!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have about 80 in the collection right now. I keep saying I have got to thin the herd but it's a hard thing to do.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

36.....................I think!!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm still a beginner









I have two watches now,

poljot shturmanski

citizen ecodrive 200m

and I have two on the way

a Yao customized Monster

and an original Black Monster

both should be here at about a week or so...









Gregor


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I just ordered another one - makes that 7 now. (I've come over all weak...I think I'll lie down now.)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Tissot Seastar

SchwarzEtienne Routemaster

Timex Ironman

Broadarrow PRS3

Omega SMP

Orfina MKII

Zeno Pilot


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....er lots over 100 or so in drawers and boxes, around 15 taking turns for the wrist ,keepers untill the wind changes, some of my favourite keepers are-

Rlt 69

Seiko black monster

Glycine Incursure

Mido ocean star Commander

Seiko auto relay

Citizen 200m divers

Poljot traveller chrono

Seiko diver skx009

4 Omega, inc seamasters, Geneve and a Constellation

some Seiko 5

a huge Russian diver

I have a Large amount of boxed nos vintage Swatches which just get looked at now and again,

various old pocket watches, .... Im always buying and selling so quite a few for doing up from boot sales and the like


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Can you have too many watches?









More than most but not as many as Roy.

I can see more than 100 from where I'm sitting and there are more in various boxes, drawers and cases around the house.

Does this mean I have a problem?

Do I require more therapy?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Joolz,

You are normal, trust me.









I whish I was.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

joolz said:


> Can you have too many watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No seem perfectly normal to me


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just don't ask me to list them all.

My current favourite is a Seiko I got from Roy.









It's hardly been off my wrist since I got it.

Stan, my Therapist and Doctor might argue with you but they both think I'm getting better. only time will tell.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I have hi-jacked this thread it seems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good friend of mine in SA is a Ferrari collector. He would buy a new Mercedes when one came out, leave it right on the shop floor, and buy something else a week or so later. Everyone knew, there is a new Ferrari coming out, Jam is buying up "cheapies" to sell as soon as the Ferrari becomes available. Good enough reason to buy a couple of watches as a "saving up to buy the big one", as long as you buy "cheapies" you know you can sell without a loss.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

joolz said:


> Just don't ask me to list them all.
> 
> My current favourite is a Seiko I got from Roy.
> 
> ...


Spend your money on watches Joolz, they will do you more good than trick cyclists.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

marius said:


> as long as you buy "cheapies" you know you can sell without a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be doing something wrong here!







Think I've taken a hit on everything but that's probably my fault for spending too much on them in the 1st place. I try not to make that mistake these days.



> *Rodiow* Im always buying and selling


Got my eye on a couple of yours on the bay at the moment Rod


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm obviously just an amateur compared to most people here!

I have probably in the region of 10 at the moment (having sold a couple of cheap 70's ones last week for a profit... sadly not a big one)

They are around the house in various drawers, the location of only one I know with some certainty and that is the O&W M6 on my wrist.

I have just inherited some money and am trying to resist blowing it on watches! I MAY get myself one nice watch, my collection is missing anything of real quality...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Following on from my AP sale - I think I am having the P taken, but not by you guys.

I would need to post a link to show you. So PM me if you are interested to know. Let's just say I think I just been shafted by someone i've dealt with for over 10 years.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds like bad news Paul, sorry to hear that.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I guessed it was yours Paul









That's not fair in my opinion


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Following on from my AP sale - I think I am having the P taken, but not by you guys.
> 
> I would need to post a link to show you. So PM me if you are interested to know. Let's just say I think I just been shafted by someone i've dealt with for over 10 years.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Paul sounds like a real betrayal
















May their watch pins fall out and their sapphire crystals shatter


----------



## messym (May 1, 2005)

I've uploaded pics of my collection

http://public.fotki.com/MattUKWatchCollector

no passwords needed, feel free to add comments

regards from the sunny UK

Matt.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

only 7 that I use on a regular basis (plus a rolex fake which once a year gets an airing makes it 8)

I always used to be a one-watch-at-a-time man, then when I got my first mechanical watch I realised that this thing could out live me so I just had to get more to suit different occasions etc... etc...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I keep meaning to add to this thread but then I buy something else so it would be outa date!









1 Rolex GMT2

2 Oris BC & Rectangle

1 Tag Monaco

1 seiko diver SKX007

7 Accutrons - (SV, hidden SV, bowtie, snorkel, ladies (bought in error!) P case)

4 swatch (1 normal, 1 auto, 1 RFID, 1 chrono)

1 Swiss Army yellow agassi limited edition

1 Fortis Flieger Chrono

1 Citizen chrono

1 Sorna chrono

1 copernicus Spaveliner

1 RLT4

4 Assorted (accurist, timex etc)

Approx 25 then... And its reminded me that I really should sell some of the ones I just dont use anymore... watch the sales board soon for the Fortis, a couple of Accutrons, Swatches, Swiss Army, citizen etc....









Jon.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning all.

All my watches are "keepers". The ones I dont really care about keeping, are not worth selling either.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Spoken to him & come to an agreement in a fashion. Will explain soon.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope you are reasonably sorted Paul, he was a bit out of order


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> I have just inherited some money and am trying to resist blowing it on watches! I MAY get myself one nice watch, my collection is missing anything of real quality...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean you _haven`t_ got an RLT yet


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> > I have just inherited some money and am trying to resist blowing it on watches!Â I MAY get myself one nice watch, my collection is missing anything of real quality...Â
> ...


No I don't have an RLT yet







They are a bit understated for my usual tastes. I AM tempted by an RLT17 though, it's just the manual wind that puts me off. Sitting at traffic lights on the way into work winding away to the dulcet tones of John Humphries...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > DynamiteD said:
> ...


I thought the same then looked at the RLT4... its defo not understated cos of its size... and its auto... and bu**er out came the credit card again...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Both are very fine quality watches, they may not be flashy but they are distinctive









also winding isn`t really that much of a hassle IMHO and with the Unitas 6498 movement is actually part of the pleasure of the`17`


















Alternatively there is the RLT11, automatic ETA movement and very cool

























BTW I am not connected with RLT, I just really like Roy`s watches


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > DynamiteD said:
> ...


The RLT11 is also a definite possibility, it's just the bezel that puts me off slightly. A black or 'Pepsi' bezel would make it a definite order! Also the fact that I have just bought an O and W M6 which is a very similar style. I knew I shouldn't have joined this forum, it's going to end up being very expensive...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> I knew I shouldn't have joined this forum, it's going to end up being very expensive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy doesn`t do _*Expensive*_









He`s generally cheaper then everywhere else


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> > I knew I shouldn't have joined this forum, it's going to end up being very expensive...
> ...


That's EXACTLY the problem! Far too cheap! I can see all these 'bargains' adding up. I mean, a Seiko SKX007 for Â£99. A Vostok Amphibia for Â£29. Omega divers for less than Â£300. It shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DynamiteD said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > DynamiteD said:
> ...


Welcome to *The Club* DD


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I own several watches, A Rolex Datejust, Omega Seamaster (007 version), Vostok Divers, Sekonda Chronograph, Mid Size Seiko Divers auto, a couple of other non branded but rather stylish watches (IMO), i'm just awaiting delivery of the "Orange Monster" from Roy.

My Daily wearer is the Vostok (with Leather Poljot strap), followed by the Rolex.

I hardly ever wear the Omega, i guess i am concerned with damaging/scratching it. Ideally i would like to sell it but i'm waiting for the next Bond film to come out, hopefully increasing its value.

One thing i am sure of though is my watch collection will be increasing in size thanks to Roys site and prices.

All i need now is a nice large 40mm+ flight/navigator style watch....mmmm..... maybe one of those Poljots.....

I will be adding some pictures at soon, i'm just sorting out some webspace

Karl.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Karl









PS Poljots are great


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

DynamiteD said:


> I AM tempted by an RLT17 though, it's just the manual wind that puts me off. Sitting at traffic lights on the way into work winding away to the dulcet tones of John Humphries...


One of life's great pleasures, is winding a manual-wind watch like the 17. Part of our life that has passed many people by. Like saddling up the horse to go to work, stoking up the boiler to get the train going. Part of a more involving life - where people actually interacted with the mechanical and animal helpers in their lives.

The RLT 17 is the best and most involving watch I own, bar none.

[TongueInCheek]

My theory of watches goes like this:

A quartz watch is like the pretty secretary in the office: it needs a bit of money spending on it now and again, and it's always reliable but you very rarely get the satisfaction you need from it.

An automatic watch is like a mistress: it needs to be taken out regularly to get the best out of it, and is reliable as long as you do. But forget about it for too long and you need to put in some effort to get back to where you were.

A manual watch is like a wife: It needs to be wound up every day!









[/TongueInCheek]


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very good George, but what happens if you over wind the wife?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Same as the watch PG - it stops working!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah that explains her lack of activity then


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

ESL said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> > I AM tempted by an RLT17 though, it's just the manual wind that puts me off.Â Sitting at traffic lights on the way into work winding away to the dulcet tones of John Humphries...Â
> ...


Hehe, well that's obviously where we differ then!

I don't want a needy demanding wife strapped to my wrist, I want an elegant, sophisticated, self-sufficient mistress...

And I don't want a car I have to hand-crank every morning or a horse I have to saddle either!










On saying that, I have just ordered a manual-wind Shturmanskie Okeah. Once again sadly Roy was out of stock so I have had to deal with Olga from St Petersburg. On the plus side, I am getting a free gift. A Russian fur hat!


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

ESL said:


> DynamiteD said:
> 
> 
> > I AM tempted by an RLT17 though, it's just the manual wind that puts me off.Â Sitting at traffic lights on the way into work winding away to the dulcet tones of John Humphries...Â
> ...


I showed this to my receptionist, and she promptly added the following:

"yes, and an old man is like a sundial; its ways are set in stone, it is almost always wrong, it works only during the day, and you cannot take it anywhere.."


----------



## Heeksy (May 11, 2005)

O & W MP 2063

Certina Bristol 190

Atlantic Worldmaster 21 jewels

Vulcain Sport

Favre Leuba Sea King x 2

Enicar 15 jewels subsecond (with fancy lugs)

Talis 21 jewels

Precimax 17 jewels sub second (But stops when date changes)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

marius said:


> [i showed this to my receptionist, and she promptly added the following:
> 
> "yes, and an old man is like a sundial; its ways are set in stone, it is almost always wrong, it works only during the day, and you cannot take it anywhere.."
> 
> ...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This receptionist must know a thing or two about watches.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> This receptionist must know a thing or two about watches


Sounds like she knows more about old men


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)




----------

